# Rachel's challenge



## SeverinR (Oct 26, 2012)

My daughter got me to go with her to a special short notice presentation, it was Rachel's challenge. At first I didn't know why I was there.

Rachel Scott was the first student killed at Columbine, she kept a journal and wrote a paper that basically suggested people should set these goals:

1.Look for the best in others (eliminate your prejudice)
2.Dream big (no matter what your age)
3.Chose positive influences
4.Speak with kindness.
5.Start your own chain reaction.

#2 struck home.  Dream big. Work for that dream.  You need to have something to hope for, or else its just doing the daily grind.

Dream big for me, means focus on my writing, edit and get it to someone to evaluate it. 
Rachel dreamed of being an inspirational author, that touched millions of peoples hearts. But she also told many people, that she would not live very long.
She was right on both counts.
The presentation connected with other points in my life also. But this was the biggest.

Chain reaction: She challenged everyone to start a chain reaction of caring, of light to combat the chain reaction of darkness in the world.

I am a ripple, be a ripple, start a ripple.


----------



## Reaver (Oct 26, 2012)

Great post! Thanks very much for bringing this inspirational young lady's thoughts to light. So tragic that such a person was taken from the world.


----------



## Sparkie (Oct 27, 2012)

Goals #1 and #4 are things I strive to do every day.  Maybe one day I won't have to try so hard.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 29, 2012)

#5 was a big one for our school this weekend.
3 teens killed in a car accident.
As part of number 5, they asked everyone to take time in the next three days, and tell someone special in your life how you feel about them.
Rachel's brother had a figt with Rachel the day she was killed. You never know when it will be the last time you speak to that special person.

Sparkie: 1&4 are hard for a lot of people, but will be noticed above all.


----------



## Leif Notae (Oct 29, 2012)

Sometimes this is the best reminder. The loss of innocence in a tragic event can often snap us back to reality. I know my life changed when I adopted those five things, but the real trick is to not beat yourself up when you might forget to do one or you stumble on another. 

Thanks for sharing this Severin, much appreciated.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 30, 2012)

Another thing they pushed, was for people to journal.
They learned so much from her journals after she died. Not just for those wanting to be writers.

My daughter was talking bad about someone in her class, and I reminded her of number 1, and the applicable sub-goal. Give a person three chances, because they might have been having a bad day.

They are goals, they are not easy to keep, but the more you try the easier they are to keep. Changing you and changing those around you.
Definately don't beat yourself up over being human, you have bad days too, and we are all human.


----------

